# nut tappings



## beop111 (Jul 20, 2009)

ok...so is it me or is it really funny to see guys ball tap each other...i dunno what it is..or why they do it..but I think it's hilarious!! my hubby and his guy friends do this to each other sometimes when they're just being stupid..it's really funny. I have to admit, I've squirrel tapped my DH a few times as well..haha..it's all in good fun...anyone else think this is hilarious and do anything similar?

-Liz


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

WTF are you talking about?!?!?!?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

rubbing there balls together? against each other? and this is normal behavior in your world ?


egads....... plz say its not what it seems.


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm with dcrim...:wtf:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

From Urban Dictionary

Ball Tap 

To painfully hit someone in the balls by the flick of the wrist and laugh on their behalf or roll on the ground if it is done to you. 

Squirrel tapping is pretty much the same.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

again - egads


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't think I'd like watching guys do that to each other... it would worry me... ewww.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

it's a silly form of male bonding. nothings funnier to (some of) us that to see another man uncomfortably wither to a small well-placed tap to ther nuts. the pain(?) is temporary, it's just a thing. we're dudes. it's all we have left, they took away our guns, threw us in jail for fighting.

didja see the umpire in the baseball game yesterday get nailed under the cup by a foul ball. he ain't gonna die, but ask him, i'll bet he wished he would.

the camera panned the crowd. men, women, children all were grinning and chuckling.

it's our vulnerability.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I picture in my mind bevis and butthead doing body slams and punching each other in the crotch....

I don't know of any grown men who do things like that.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

preso said:


> I picture in my mind bevis and butthead doing body slams and punching each other in the crotch....
> 
> I don't know of any grown men who do things like that.


my entire baseball team at high school reunion.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

so its a sports related thing?

something guys do in the locker room?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

preso said:


> so its a sports related thing?
> 
> something guys do in the locker room?


locker room, board room. makes no difference.

i think it's only sport related because we go to such lengths in sports to protect the boys. when they're unprotected, it's pretty funny in a goofy beavis and butthead kinda way.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hence, my TWO large sons! Nut tapping? Hmmm...I just say: "STOP with the flicking your brother in the nads...!!!"

And the wrestling, oh my word. When will it stop!

And the holding the pillow in front of them when they wake up...as if I don't KNOW what is behind the pillow

Oh, and the "titty-twister" stuff! Is not abnormal to see them with bruised chests...they are just terrible. But they get along so well, and all the laughing and horsing around is rather entertaining, especially when their dad is so serious. Always yelling "cut that out!!!". 

I think dh was raised in a monastery. 

Mothering sons is a new experience, especially since I was raised with four sisters and NO boys in the household!


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

I do get a kick out of twisting guys nipples... I know... weird, but it amuses me at times  They aren't allowed to do it back though... I'm a girl and it's different... double standards are ok... as long as they work in my favor


----------

